# GoPro project for trolling



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Saw this on another forum and had to try it out. I've been thinking about trying something like this with my GoPro and someone was nice enough to figure it all out for me.

I built this trolling housing out of 2" pvc pipe, 3 2" unions, 2" end cap and a 4" to 2" reducer. Bolt on a teardrop zinc anode, through bolt a SS eyebolt, and a tri pod mount for a GoPro and you are in the water. Paint if you want. I was going to sand and fill the gaps before painting so I'd have a shiny smooth surface but figured the fish won't care.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

A couple other things I should mention. Use the larger teardrop zinc, you'll need the weight when pulling it behind the boat. I tried it out in the bay the other day just to see how it pulled. On a 15' line at 4-5 kts, it ran about 2.5 to 3' under the surface. I may put a trolling weight in front of it to get deeper if I need to. I will use a longer line for sure.

I'm also going to attach a flat line clip to the top of the housing to run a short corner line through to try and get up close and personal strike pics and video.

I used the dive housing which helps flatten out the fish eye view from the standard housing. The standard one works just fine though.

I'm also thinking about painting the top neon orange so I can see it from the cockpit and/or tower so I can see right where it is in the spread. Will have to pull it offshore to see if it needs it. Now I just need to get out there...

PS- If you'd rather not make your own, you can order real nice ones from trollpro.com


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

We have been using the "Troll Pro" all season...works pretty well.

http://trollpro.com/


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Bird said:


> I'm also going to attach a flat line clip to the top of the housing to run a short corner line through to try and get up close and personal strike pics and video.
> 
> I'm also thinking about painting the top neon orange


paint it in a mahi pattern.....
snookered


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

mako said:


> We have been using the "Troll Pro" all season...works pretty well.
> 
> http://trollpro.com/


X2. However, interested to see how this one runs!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'm building one with a wired video camera internally mounted with a cable running to the boat.
Then we can watch via the Simrad display or you guys on a sportfish can view while trolling on the TV in the salon.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

CHA CHING said:


> I'm building one with a wired video camera internally mounted with a cable running to the boat.
> Then we can watch via the Simrad display or you guys on a sportfish can view while trolling on the TV in the salon.


That will be sweet. Go-pro has a system coming out with their new cameras that wifi the video to your nav screens or tv...but I believe you have to have wifi to use it, but I'm not totally sure on that.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

mako said:


> That will be sweet. Go-pro has a system coming out with their new cameras that wifi the video to your nav screens or tv...but I believe you have to have wifi to use it, but I'm not totally sure on that.


Trollcam from Australia is a wired system that will hook up to displays in the boat with live feed from the water. That will be really cool Jeff.

The GoPro system uses wifi, I have the app for my phone but there is a 5 second delay on the live feed and of course, it won't have any signal underwater. I can also use this one to drop down the water column to see who's home and what's going on. Snap a few pics or video and pull it up for a quick look with either the lcd backpack or the laptop.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*Really Cool*

Your ingenuity is great! I think the TrollPro is cool but too much coin for me. I like your alternative. Based on your "ingredients list" I haven't quite figured out your exact configuration, but once I do, I am going to try and "supersize" the setup to hold the GoPro 3D housing. Great job! And thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Be sure you add a foam baffle in the nose. It will trap air bubbles and force them to the top of the housing and then out the back end. This will reduce the amount of bubbles in the picture on deployment or if the housing ever cavitates.

BB


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I just put mine together. It's not 100% done because I'm looking at adding a dredge to it to help draw more attention to the camera. I used 4" cap, 4" connector, and 4-6" coupling. All connected with short pieces of 4" PVC. I'll paint it with a mahi pattern and have it "chasing" a small ballyhoo dredge


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I cant wait to see the one that tries to take a bite out of the GoPro


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> Be sure you add a foam baffle in the nose. It will trap air bubbles and force them to the top of the housing and then out the back end. This will reduce the amount of bubbles in the picture on deployment or if the housing ever cavitates.
> 
> BB


Good advice. Did you ever finish the one you were working on when I talked to you guys at the TBC tournament?


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Nice Work

You should paint it black and purple so it doubles as a teaser.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

What about one of those stainless fins, planers I guess their called, to get it deeper? Or just drop a down rigger..?
A


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

lordbater said:


> What about one of those stainless fins, planers I guess their called, to get it deeper? Or just drop a down rigger..?
> A


The idea is to have it record the lures being trolled to capture the "BITE". So it would be trolled in the spread along with the lures inorder to capture this exciting moment. Be cool when edited to show the bite, the fight, and then the boating of the fish or release...


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

red34 said:


> Good advice. Did you ever finish the one you were working on when I talked to you guys at the TBC tournament?


No, I trashed the parts and ordered a Troll Pro from the mfgr. I ran out of time on it....

BB


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Bird, Red34, do yall have an update on performance or some finished pictures?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I took some video with it in West bay on a super clear day. That's what all the scratches are from, hitting oyster. It was pretty cool and the video was really clear but, it was west bay in 3' of water and not offshore in the spread. It also worked great dropping it down to see the bottom. As soon as I get offshore with it, I'll post up some pics.


----------



## Alfredom (Jan 16, 2014)

Bird said:


> I took some video with it in West bay on a super clear day. That's what all the scratches are from, hitting oyster. It was pretty cool and the video was really clear but, it was west bay in 3' of water and not offshore in the spread. It also worked great dropping it down to see the bottom. As soon as I get offshore with it, I'll post up some pics.


Nice one! I tried to make one but the stores where I live do not have those specific pieces for the torpedo


----------

